# FIREWOOD- FIREWOOD-FIREWOOD



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

There is so much firewood here in Florida due to the Hurricane that passed through this area. I used to live in a colder climate & would have loved to have been able to pick up some of it. Most of it will wind up in the landfills !!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To bad you don't have a Large comercial chipper to make mulch out of a bunch of it.


. Al


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Might try hugelkulture.

WWW


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

But, do palm trees make good firewood?


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The vast majority of wood in this part of Florida is Live Oak .


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

"" To bad you don't have a Large commercial chipper to make mulch out of a bunch of it. ""

Many owners of those are being contracting to clean up the brush , too. Yesterday, I saw a Live Oak, 4 feet in diameter, being cut up & hauled away.


----------

